# Famous people



## Puscas

So, I've checked the index, and I think this is a complete new theme (if not, mods will step in): Famous People. You know you want to brag about that famous person you saw. Well, here's the place. Just tell us his/her name, because not everybody is famous all over the world. 

Go paparazzi, go.


I'll start with actor/politician Arnold Schwarzenegger. Who, in real life, is much shorter than I thought. 









And filmmaker Michael Moore:







now show me yours




pascal


----------



## AdrianBetti

Recording artist Vanessa Carlton. And I. Not famous.


----------



## photograph-er

AdrianBetti said:


> Recording artist Vanessa Carlton. And I. Not famous.


 AHHHHH. *jelous *


----------



## zandman

KT SO, hot import nights model.







and JENNY CHU, hot import nights model too.


----------



## toofpaste

I have a pic of me and ralphie may...but its on my external....tomorrow....ill get it


----------



## LaFoto

Pascal: cool new theme! And you are right, it has not been there before. Must now go add it to the index!  (And I've hardly got anything to add to the topic, other than the photo a person who I know from German television but simply do NOT know his name (saw him in Hagenbeck's - Hamburg Zoo - last year), and of a book author who is maybe mildly famous. Only very mildly. Would need to dig up the photos...


----------



## Bifurcator

Who's Pascal? 

You've been doing too much math LaFoto.


----------



## LaFoto

Pascal=puscas
(And go ask my maths teacher from back then if EVER in my life I did "too much math", he'll shake his head vigorously and say "Who? Corinna? Too much math? Never!")


----------



## Bifurcator

Hehehe... what language is Pascal spelled Pascas in?

I can find a "Puscasi" though.


----------



## Puscas

yes, Puscas=pascal, I've explained it somewhere on TPF. 

LaFoto: mildly famous is famous enough. Show us that tv person and that book guy!


Two more from me:

New York senator/former First Lady Hillary Clinton:





Tv anchor Tom Brokaw:







pascal


----------



## LaFoto

This person is somehow famous through North German Television, but I cannot for the life of me say what his name is, he looks kind of like Carlo von Tiedemann, but he is not that person:






And this is book author Torey Hayden at a book signing (for which I then was her "official photographer")






Later, someone else also took a photo of the two of us together, that person is called Robyn and this photo therefore is not mine but Robyn's!


----------



## toofpaste

Sorry for the quality....P&S


----------



## LaFoto

So?
Who is it?
Whom should we all know, worldwide?


----------



## toofpaste

Ralphie May? Stand up comedian, from last comic standing, and has had like 2 or 3 specials on comedy central. Funny dude.

BTW....he's the fat one. And the slightly handsome one on the left is me


----------



## toofpaste

he used to be fatter...he lost a lot of weight










He's def. my favorite comedian....his sense of humor is as screwed up as mine....racist, sexist, politically incorrect, great one liners....I love the guy.


----------



## Puscas

great additions. :thumbup: and don't worry about quality, that's not what this thread is about.








pascal


----------



## toofpaste

cool....I started a thread like this in another forum...but it was just a "yea..i met this guy and this guy."

But since we're all camera freaks most of us have pics.....awesome idea puscas lol


----------



## johngpt

Boy, I'd love to post some, but Albuquerque is off the beaten path for many famous dudes and dudettes. 

(Actually, there are probably many opportunities if one were to go to the concerts at the surrounding Native American casinos.)

We've had presidential candidates come through for the primaries.

Maybe John McCain or Barack Obama will come through during their campaigns. I could ask the Secret Service if I could shoot them!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Puscas

johngpt said:


> Maybe John McCain or Barack Obama will come through during their campaigns. I could ask the Secret Service if I could shoot them!  :mrgreen:



well, I wouldn't use those words.....

but, I've got Obama for you:















pascal


----------



## DefenseEngineer

Dog the Bounty Hunter.  Take 8 Aug 07 at a book signing within a block of my house in Waikele, Hawai'i (island of O'ahu)


----------



## LynziMarie

I love this thread!!!

I need to go to the Sundance Film Festival next year.... there are always tons of ridiculously famous people...


----------



## AdrianBetti

zandman said:


> KT SO, hot import nights model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and JENNY CHU, hot import nights model too.


 
I have some hot butt photos of Jenny Chu.


----------



## zandman

AdrianBetti said:


> I have some hot butt photos of Jenny Chu.


 that's cool, maybe you can show it to us to enjoy,


----------



## short5

John Walsh and my wife


----------



## short5

Mike Lee PBR bull riding champion


----------



## Puscas

John Walsh - host of America's Most Wanted 
(don't forget to add why we might know these people)

Comedian John Oliver (contributor to the Daily Show):












pascal


----------



## CowboysDaughter

toofpaste said:


> Sorry for the quality....P&S


 
Are you the one on the far left or right next to the comedian?


----------



## toofpaste

CowboysDaughter said:


> Are you the one on the far left or right next to the comedian?


 

Far left.


----------



## sabbath999

Tour De France Stage Winner, US National Champion, right hand man to Lance Armstrong and Tour Of Missouri winner George Hincapie.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

short5 said:


> Mike Lee PBR bull riding champion


 
PBR fanatic right here! I love Mike Lee.  Great pic too


----------



## AtlPikMan

Cool Thread, I wish i had sumthin to add to it. Keep'em comming...


----------



## invisible

Kevin Garnett and Kevin Durant (plus Paul Pierce in the background).


----------



## short5

CowboysDaughter said:


> PBR fanatic right here! I love Mike Lee.  Great pic too


Cool! I see you have a horse! Come on over to the horse thread and post a shot ~Zane http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56121


----------



## Puscas

and one more:

Kurtis Blow (rapper). I believe that's his son in the pic, but I'm not sure. 













pascal


----------



## short5

John Walsh again and Miss Teen Virginia 2007


----------



## johngpt

short5 said:


> John Walsh again and Miss Teen Virginia 2007


Okay, about that hand on Walsh's right shoulder. In the photo of him previously, I notice a tent, and possibly a young athlete.

So, I'm guessing that the hand on his shoulder doesn't belong to some ghoul-like creature as it appears, but possibly to a taped up athlete?

Or is it some actor in costume for something?


----------



## short5

johngpt said:


> Okay, about that hand on Walsh's right shoulder. In the photo of him previously, I notice a tent, and possibly a young athlete.
> 
> So, I'm guessing that the hand on his shoulder doesn't belong to some ghoul-like creature as it appears, but possibly to a taped up athlete?
> 
> Or is it some actor in costume for something?


It is pretty goulish now that you mention it. That is the nobody polo player I cropped out that was standing on his right. John is a polo player and equestrian from way back. He was attending a polo game I was covering.~Zane


----------



## short5

Okay I know this is Howard Dean but tell me is that Sacha Baron Cohen in the back?? I did not notice him until I looked at the image when I got home.


----------



## johngpt

short5 said:


> It is pretty goulish now that you mention it. That is the nobody polo player I cropped out that was standing on his right. John is a polo player and equestrian from way back. He was attending a polo game I was covering.~Zane


Dang.
A taped up athlete!

Thanks.


----------



## flygning

Man, through working at Sun Devil Stadium I've met Brett Favre, Burt Reynolds (much shorter in person than I ever imagined...but if I were about a century older...*mmm*), a former astronaut (can't remember who), CarrotTop (what a jerk!), John Elway, Hulk Hogan, numerous pro Phoenix athletes, and of course many Sun Devils who will go on to be famous pros.  

Pictures?  Not a single one.  I was always working, and as a female security supervisor I couldn't take advantage of things like the guys could. :er:


----------



## DefenseEngineer

flygning said:


> ...a former astronaut (can't remember who),...


I love it!  The only one in that list that really interested me was the one whose name you can not remember.  :er:

I'm not really big on celebrities.  But I love talking to people that have a name because of intellectual accomplishments.  I guess that's just the cynical engineer in me.  :meh:


----------



## flygning

DefenseEngineer said:


> I love it!  The only one in that list that really interested me was the one whose name you can not remember.  :er:
> 
> I'm not really big on celebrities.  But I love talking to people that have a name because of intellectual accomplishments.  I guess that's just the cynical engineer in me.  :meh:



Honestly, to me the astronaut was the most interesting as well.  Okay, except Burt Reynolds.  But I have other reasons for that 

There were actually several of them in the stadium that day, because they were part of the half time show.  I don't quite remember whether it was for the Sun Devils or the Cardinals, and why exactly they were there, because it was a loooong time ago.  Probably why I can't remember the guy's name.


----------



## Puscas

hey, no bragging about who you saw without the pics! 
no pic, no bragging rights.

and short5: that's definitely Sacha. Great photos!






pascal


----------



## flygning

Puscas said:


> hey, no bragging about who you saw without the pics!
> no pic, no bragging rights.
> 
> 
> 
> pascal




I'm sure I could find pictures!  Erm...oh, you mean my _own _pictures??  Bah.


----------



## lostprophet

The Harlequins






Brian McDermott


----------



## Puscas

rugby celebs, they are the worst...




are you the harlequins official photog?






pascal


----------



## lostprophet

Puscas said:


> are you the harlequins official photog?
> 
> pascal



no, but I know the man who is


----------



## John_Olexa

A few from the 3 Farm-aid concerts I have shot. 1998, 1999, 2002 All shot with film 1600. Next one will be with digital and 2.8 lenses!!

1: Lee Ann Wolmack. 2002







2: Trisha Yearwood 1998






3:Travis Tritt.  1999






4: Keith Urban 2002






5: Willie Nelson 1998






6: Farm aid press conference 1999.
Bottom Row. L to R

Dave Matthews, Bored ; Neil Young, confused ; John Melloncamp, asleep (not really just looks like it) LOL.  Willie pissed (again not really) Maybe just high.


----------



## Al_H

Glad quality doesn't matter ... first time using digital camera, an Olympus P&S. 

*Joss Whedon (Director/Writer)*






*Neil Patrick Harris and Amy Acker (Actors)






Alyson Hannigan, Alexis Denisof, Anthony Head (Actors)






Nickolas Brendon & wife Trish (Actor)







*


----------



## Puscas

This must be the Alyson Hannigan's birthday party (that's the only way I can connect NPH and the Buffy-people..) .
So is 'Al Hannigan' a tribute to Alyson or is it your real name and are you related?
Nice to see these actores, I really like them. Great additions.





pascal


----------



## Al_H

Actually, it was Alyson and Alexis's wedding weekend.  Joss's photo was from the bachelor party, the others at the wedding itself in Palm Springs.

It's my real name and ...:er: yes, I'm related.


----------



## Puscas

Al_H said:


> Actually, it was Alyson and Alexis's wedding weekend.  Joss's photo was from the bachelor party, the others at the wedding itself in Palm Springs.
> 
> It's my real name and ...:er: yes, I'm related.



:thumbup: nice, thanks for sharing!







pascal


----------



## amkphotography

Ah, I am so jealous!



John_Olexa said:


> A few from the 3 Farm-aid concerts I have shot. 1998, 1999, 2002 All shot with film 1600. Next one will be with digital and 2.8 lenses!!
> 
> 1: Lee Ann Wolmack. 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Trisha Yearwood 1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:Travis Tritt. 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4: Keith Urban 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5: Willie Nelson 1998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6: Farm aid press conference 1999.
> Bottom Row. L to R
> 
> Dave Matthews, Bored ; Neil Young, confused ; John Melloncamp, asleep (not really just looks like it) LOL. Willie pissed (again not really) Maybe just high.


----------



## Chiller

Will dig up another shot, but this is the only one I have uploaded. 

Gordon Lightfoot, playing a free concert here in Toronto last summer. Beautiful experience to see him. :hail:


 
One of my images is on the front page of his web site. 
http://www.gordonlightfoot.com/​


----------



## AdrianBetti

short5 said:


> Okay I know this is Howard Dean but tell me is that Sacha Baron Cohen in the back?? I did not notice him until I looked at the image when I got home.


 Haha! That's Ali G in the back.


----------



## AdrianBetti

zandman said:


> that's cool, maybe you can show it to us to enjoy,


 
Crappy photos, but you get the idea.


----------



## zandman

that's awesome ^

i'll be going on the hin nightshift next next week, and see if i can take some decent pics of the models.


----------



## Big Bully

I will have to see if I can find any pics of famous people. Jack Ingram is coming to town, maybe I will catch a glimpse of him.


----------



## Crazydad

Here's a shot of Beckham I got last Sunday at the FC Dallas vs. LA Galaxy game. My son got to go on to the field and greet the players as they came out. Biggest day of his life when he got to high five Beckham, Dononvan, etc.


----------



## Antarctican

Some local (Toronto/Canada) celeb types:

Michael "Pinball" Clemons, CEO of the Toronto Argonauts Football Club (also former President of the Argos, head coach, and player. He's an amazing motivational speaker and all-round good guy)





Kerry Joseph, Toronto Argonauts starting quarterback (and the Canadian Football League's Most Outstanding Player in 2007)   










Farley Flex, best known as one of the judges on Canadian Idol


----------



## Antarctican

Carson Kressley, from the US TV shows "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy", and "How to Look Good Naked"


----------



## John_Olexa

Crazydad said:


> My son got to go on to the field and greet the players as they came out. Biggest day of his life when he got to high five Beckham, Dononvan, etc.


 
I bet it was    Now thats cool!!!


----------



## clarbin

Randi Rhodes






Randi






Thom Hartman & Mike Malloy






Stephanie Miller


----------



## Dmitri

@ Clarbin

Very nice shots of very good people (mostly  ). Where did you get these?


----------



## Puscas

@Clarbin,

tell me who are those people? I'm lazy and don't want to google them...




pascal


----------



## K_Pugh

Stephanie Miller must either be a comedienne or was a bit surprised there lol

Niall MacKenzie






Not the greatest of shots but hey.


----------



## Dmitri

Puscas said:


> @Clarbin,
> 
> tell me who are those people? I'm lazy and don't want to google them...



They are radio people


----------



## clarbin

Dmitri said:


> @ Clarbin
> 
> Very nice shots of very good people (mostly  ). Where did you get these?


 
I'm an advertiser on a local Phoenix radio station so I get invites to parties and the like.

Randi actually voices our ads and has become a friend over the last 4 years.



> Stephanie Miller must either be a comedienne or was a bit surprised there lol


 
Steph is a comedianne and has a syndicated morning show out of LA.



> tell me who are those people? I'm lazy and don't want to google them...


 
Like Dmitri said - they are radio personalities. Some with rather large daily audiences.


----------



## Big Bully

Zane Koch- Diesel Dragracer


----------



## Puscas

Former presidential candidate Ron Paul:











pascal


----------



## 06_blkout

Mike Green





Viktor Kozlov 





Alexander Semin gets around big giant (6'9) Zdeno Chara





Nicklas Backstrom and John Madden (not the turducken Madden haha) with the Great #8 looking on.


----------



## Crazydad

Cinderella and a couple of other princesses


----------



## Sirashley

Okay, so there is no flare to this photo, just thought I'd share,

Kenny Chesney and myself at the Super Bowl


----------



## zandman

once again, jenny chu





i ruined the shot, too much iso..


----------



## Antarctican

Another 'local' famous person:  Chan Hon Goh, a principal ballerina with the National Ballet of Canada (in the foreground).


----------



## Trish1023

My husband Brian and Bill Engvall (comedian.) (Sorry crappy cell phone pic.)





My cousin Richard Kiel (actor) and my son Tyler.





The Wiggles.


----------



## Big Bully

Richard Kiel is your cousin!! How cool is that!! My husband was a big fan of his character Jaws in James Bond.


----------



## Puscas

David Gregory, host MSNBC:











pascal


----------



## DRATOM

Tony Romo - QB1 - Dallas Cowboys






Dave Campo - Former Head Coach - Current Defensive Secondary Coach






Cory Proctor - Center & Guard - Dallas Cowboys






Babe Laufenberg - Former QB Dallas Cowboys & Redskin - Sports Anchor CBS 11 Dallas






I have a few of these posted in the sports forum too.


Had to add this.......



Trish1023 said:


> My cousin Richard Kiel (actor) and my son Tyler.




 :hail::hail::hail: JAWS :hail::hail::hail:



.


----------



## den9

he was also in happy gilmore, funny guy.


----------



## photographyaddict

I like the photos of Obama and Keith Urban. Must be hard getting a good celeb pic as they are moving around so much?


----------



## bikefreax

Al_H said:


> Actually, it was Alyson and Alexis's wedding weekend. Joss's photo was from the bachelor party, the others at the wedding itself in Palm Springs.
> 
> It's my real name and ...:er: yes, I'm related.


 

Thats way cool and I love her work in How I met your Mother. Wish I could meet her sometime. How exactly are you related?


----------



## ThornleyGroves

Tara Reid - Self Explanatory, american pie god, and boob slip perfectionist!!!








And then Tara Reid with me, were best mates


----------



## gsgary

lostprophet said:


> The Harlequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian McDermott


 

Thats more like it :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

Uk actor from 70's Dudley Sutton





Michael Vaughan out for a duck





Zara Philips grandaughter to the Queen





Chris Walker superbike rider


----------



## Chiller

I ran into Bob Probert



 

and Mike Palmateer


----------



## MelodySoul

Al_H said:


> Actually, it was Alyson and Alexis's wedding weekend. Joss's photo was from the bachelor party, the others at the wedding itself in Palm Springs.
> 
> It's my real name and ...:er: yes, I'm related.


 
Ahhh that's so cool!


----------



## Antarctican

Jimmy Buffett in concert 10 days ago



....


----------



## Suede

U2`s Adam Clayton.


----------



## mishele

The Answer.......=)
This was taken a while ago before I was into photography. I used to love to go to Sixers games!! Funny story....I think I pissed him off when I was taking his pic. before the game.  My hubby said, AI said something under his breath but I didnt hear it. =)


----------



## CESTO

Dusty and I.


----------



## JustForSneaks07

This photo got me 2 G's









Number 24


----------



## Casshew

This was taken on my blackberry, so don't make fun

Penn & Teller in Vegas


----------



## kayliana

Me, Carey Hart, and a friend





My friend, Chad Reed (multiple time supercross champion), and I





Lee Rocker from the stray cats


----------



## Suede

kayliana said:


> Me, Carey Hart, and a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, Chad Reed (multiple time supercross champion), and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Rocker from the stray cats



You are so lucky.I would love to see Lee Rocker.


----------



## kayliana

Thanks!  It was awesome and also was free!


----------



## NWK04

JustForSneaks07 said:


> This photo got me 2 G's


 
Out of all the photo's this is my winner!!

But then again, I will pretty much choose anything with Kim Kardashian in it.


----------



## Actor

Not a great shot I know.  I got it by holding the camera above my head at arm's length and just hoping.  Of course the autofocus locked onto the sign.


----------



## j-digg

Brian Johnson and Angus Young, of AC/DC















Joe Nathan of the MN Twins:











I wish I had some other ones, have some of me and my buddies with April and Phil Margera and the rest of the CKY crew, as well as a bunch of pro skaterboarders etc.


----------



## Antarctican

Ed Robertson of the Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## manicmike

From left to right. A friend of mine, Josh Hayes (pro motorcycle racer), my brother


----------



## robertwsimpson

Brant Hanson (has a nationally syndicated radio show)


----------



## rallysman

Tom Morello playing the guitar with his teeth:





Trent Reznor (NIN)





Rob Fink





Dave Navarro


----------



## robertwsimpson

The Cos!


----------



## erns

I took this pic back in 1983. Toshiro Mifune was the Grand Marshall of the Nisei Week Parade (Little Tokyo, Los Angeles CA).

This was a "once in a lifetime" shot. Toshiro Mifune was on a moving float.

I shot only this one picture. I used 135 mm lens.

I was very surprised when I saw the picture. I thought the picture would come out blurry.


----------



## Antarctican

Some snaps from a Bon Jovi concert...

Jon Bon Jovi






David Bryan





Richie Sambora


----------



## robertwsimpson

I love bon jovi!


----------

